
How I Sold My Company to Twitter, Went to Facebook, and Screwed My Co-Founders - dwaxe
https://backchannel.com/tuesday-april-5-2011-6c783a5dce42?source=rss----d16afa0ae7c---4
======
sharemywin
Let say the angels and YC had 15%-20% leaves just under 30% per founder. So,
he went from 10m to 5m so he coud work at facebook intested of twitter. Which
at 30% of 5m equals 1.5m. Plus, seems like he could have probably climbed
higher at twitter in the org.

